

Show HN: Validator.dart – String validation and sanitization library for Dart - karangoeluw
https://github.com/karan/validator.dart

======
karangoeluw
I made this library (and working on more) to help build the Dart ecosystem.

Strings are awesome. Working with strings can be painful. This library takes
that pain out. You can use it on the client side or server side (YES, validate
on both ends).

Some example validators:

\- isURL \- isEmail \- isBase64 \- isHexColor (cough CSS cough) \- isUUID \-
isCreditCard \- and more

And some santitizers

\- toDate \- escape (HTML) \- normalizeEmail

Let me know what you think. Feedback always welcome.

